# PB avec refit en triple boot!! help!!



## dude. (5 Mai 2011)

PB avec refit, j ai deja poster dans la section windows mais personne ne m a repondu,
J ai un probleme avec refit ( je sais c est la troisieme fois que je le dit -_-' ) quand j apuye sur le bouton demarrer, refit ne s afiche pas imediatement la j ai deux solution soit intervenir, j apuye sur le bouton alt et je tombe sur le menu de boot camp qui me propose soit refit soit windows, soit je laisse faire la nature et dans se cas il y a un mauvaise depart il s eteind completement au bout de 45 sec et quand il redemarre a nouveau deux choix, j apuie sur alt et dans se cas j ai le choix entre mac et windows (jamais avec ubuntu) soit je laisse encore faire la nature et a nouveau 45 sec d atente pour voir mac os x demarrer.

esxusee mon languague mais c est assez chiant!!!
alors je me demandee si j ai pas fait une betise en installant refit et si c est le cas comment le reinstaller ( le desinstaller et la marche exacte a suivre pour le reinstaller) refit ou un equivalant, de preference sans desinstaller mac et ubuntu, windows sa ne me generais pas.

configue:
-mac os x 10.6.7
-windows xp sp3
-ubuntu je sais plus la dernier version.


----------



## edd72 (5 Mai 2011)

http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s3_remove.html


----------



## dude. (7 Mai 2011)

merci beaucoup, maintenant que j ai viree refit, pourait on me dire comment faire un triple boot avec tout ca??


----------

